# puppymiller going out of business sale



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

> This came from an ad that has been pulled by craigslist Kansas city MO
> 
> "Hello All,
> I have recently become aware of a long time puppy miller that is now going out of business. (her own choice, she is not being shut down). She is one of the biggest millers breeding IGs. There will be approx. 500 dogs of many breeds but included are 49 IGs (35 females- 12 with puppies, and 14 males) at this auction.
> ...



i saw one maltese on the list... a little over a year old.. if someone is around that area, maybe you can check it out?!! short notice but this is auction is tomorrow, sat. feb 17th.


----------

